# Problem in Running Nfs carbon help!!!!



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 27, 2006)

hi dudes 

i hav installed nfs carbon to my pc from DVD(full version) , it got installed fine 
when i try to launch the game it shows a error msg that " NFSC.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience."  

my system config 
Intel 2.66 ghz,512MB 333 Ram, Onboard 64MB graphics ,80GB Seagate HDD

In my system with above config Nfs most wanted Runned fine with low resolution..

Is there any problem with my Directx ??? I'm having Directx9.0c(4.09.0000.0904)

Pls help me to my Fix my problem ..


----------



## Shikher_neo (Dec 27, 2006)

Well no it is not a problem of config.But still you can try increasing your shared onboard memory and then the page file.But more than probably the program has not installed correctly.Try reinstalling and then tell if the problem was solved.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
God does not play dice


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 27, 2006)

Which onboard graphics u have ?
If it is Intel then forget about playing NFS carbon......it is supported only and only by ATI n Nvidia graphics cards n onboard chipsets.
No intel graphics solution can run NFS CARBOn


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 27, 2006)

ya am having intel onboard graphics is it any other possbility to play NFS carbon ??? but nfs most wanted runned fine


----------



## iMav (Dec 27, 2006)

sorry no onboard grafix from the intel stable supported by carbon ..... most wanted wrks fine so wat ... ur trying a different game
__________
next time use the search option b4 u post


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 27, 2006)

dinesh_mettur said:
			
		

> ya am having intel onboard graphics is it any other possbility to play NFS carbon ??? but nfs most wanted runned fine



If your motherboard supports a PCI E graphics card or an AGP card then you can add a graphics card even a NVidia 6200 TC card will let u play carbon.


----------

